# Giant Glory as a freerider????



## JTK37 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can anyone offer any thoughts on the Glory as a Freeride bike? I just got back into riding and want to compliment my Trail bike with something longer travel for some downhill fun. Any opinions or other suggestions would be great. Thanks, Joe


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

well being a Glory FR1 owner all I can say is they do what they do extremely well
very nice plush bikes to ride the compression & rebound of the front end needs to be adjusted to suit the individual rider.
while they're a FR bike don't expect to be able to ride up steep hills unless you're super fit
as they're a tad heavy but when you do get to the top of the hills the weight makes it awesome to bomb back down, you don't even notice the weight & the suspension just soaks up the bumps


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

You are describing the older Glory FR. New '10 Glory only comes as a DH frame and is uber light. I basically trail ride mine at 37 lbs with a totem, Gravity Dropper, and Hammerschmidt. Many people build them even lighter as single ring DH bikes. I think it makes a great 8" travel jump bike as it pops awesome, but I do think the last inch of travel is a bit easier to get to than might be ideal for a FR bike. That said, the RC4 shock has a strong bottom out adjustment that could solve this easy enough.


----------



## JTK37 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm thinking more of an 08/09, maybe trying to pick one up used. Seem to be some decent setups on ebay latetly


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

phatfreeheeler said:


> You are describing the older Glory FR. New '10 Glory only comes as a DH frame and is uber light. I basically trail ride mine at 37 lbs with a totem, Gravity Dropper, and Hammerschmidt. Many people build them even lighter as single ring DH bikes. I think it makes a great 8" travel jump bike as it pops awesome, but I do think the last inch of travel is a bit easier to get to than might be ideal for a FR bike. That said, the RC4 shock has a strong bottom out adjustment that could solve this easy enough.


yeah I know I'm describing the '08 model as that's what I ride
OP never said anything about whether they wanted to know about the '10 model or the older models
I just answered him the best I could about the Glory being a FR



JTK37 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking more of an 08/09, maybe trying to pick one up used. Seem to be some decent setups on ebay latetly


mine is the '08 FR1 comp


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah mines great- Jumps and dh's well 








Now i have new seat, pedals, chain, tires, and brakes


----------



## zmtthw (Apr 13, 2007)

Just to add my 2cents, I own a 09 model. It has been a great bike. I acutally swapped out the 66 and put my Fox 40 on there. I figured that I was used to having a DC, so why not put it on the new bike. So if anyone wants a never used 66, let me know haha. But I have been on it for a year or two and I have been nothing but happy. As mentioned before, weight is a tad of a problem. Not so much going down, but when you have to pedal up, you will feel it. Let me stress again that you wont feel a ounce of it bombing down. The frame is built really strong which is a bonus. My bike has been upside down and sideways on the ground more times then I can remember and all I have to do is pick it up and jump back on. The only thing I have switched out besides the fork, was grips/handlebars/brakes/tires. I have thought about putting a new crankset on there, maybe going from dual ring to single. Overall, great bike at the price I think. I truly think, that the weight wouldn't be a issue for someone with better skill then myself, which is pretty small. If you can whip around and do all those super moves, then you wont have a problem. Hope this helped to some degree.

Z


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

huntandride said:


> Yeah mines great- Jumps and dh's well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow they ruined that bike.


----------



## JTK37 (Nov 16, 2009)

$ally Hu$tle said:


> wow they ruined that bike.


Care to elaborate Sally?


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

JTK37 said:


> Care to elaborate Sally?


don't know how it rides but aesthetically speaking, the new glory is 15 times uglier than the old black/blue one.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

The head angle is so steep on the 2010 that it would pass as a FR bike no problem ;]


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

$ally Hu$tle said:


> don't know how it rides but aesthetically speaking, the new glory is 15 times uglier than the old black/blue one.


That IS an old Glory. Here's the new frame, much better looking with the new lower shock mount:


----------



## delnorte (Aug 10, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> That IS an old Glory. Here's the new frame, much better looking with the new lower shock mount:


Why do you guys even care how they look? Seriously. You guys should be on the Sex in the City forums.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow they did ruin that bike, whats with the color scheme and the retro Trek style rear suspension rocker? Of course it probably rides fine but if every decision were strictly made on ride qualities then none of us would want one of these now would we.










...or one of these.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Sally guess what i dont care what you think about my bike. I like the way it looks and that frame shows no abuse.


----------

